# Where do you buy your tack?



## Guest

Hello, I've got quite a lot of used and nearly new saddles bridles etc that I seem to have collected over the years and I was wondering if it's worth trying to sell them. Is there much of a market for 2nd hand tack? Do any of you buy used tack or do you prefer new? 

I'm torn between sticking it in the loft and forgetting about it all or making a serious effort to sell it. I would like to get some money back for it all, just because that's the sensible thing to do. No point having stuff sitting around that isn't being used. But I don't want to waste loads of time/money advertising stuff only to find there's no market for it.

What does everyone think? x


----------



## Guest

Im always buying Tack, New and used, can you pm me what you have, sizes etc and prices please.

mazzi xx


----------



## Guest

ive always found it hard to sell secondhand saddles,as people prefer to have a saddler come to fit propaly.however most tack shops/fitters will take your saddle to sell for you,and take some commision.ive got a nice one here as ive sold my horse and i`ll probaly take it somewhere.


----------



## wizard1st

Hi reg.selling secondhand tack what with ebay etc. second hand tack is worth next to nothing. infact new tack for saddlers is worth next to nothing as everyone buys from ebay because its cheaper.we have asked reg swap shop here on forum may be a idea.at least that way you would be able to swap items and get something you need or can use.............


----------



## Guest

thanks everyone for your replies.

my local tack shop doesn't take 2nd hand stuff unfortunately. I've found two sites (121bid and Preloved) that let you advertise stuff for free so I've put some things on there and will have to wait and see.

I have noticed amongst other horse owners that a lot of people would rather have cheap new stuff (that won't last) rather than used good quality stuff.



wizard1st said:


> Hi reg.selling secondhand tack what with ebay etc. second hand tack is worth next to nothing. infact new tack for saddlers is worth next to nothing as everyone buys from ebay because its cheaper.we have asked reg swap shop here on forum may be a idea.at least that way you would be able to swap items and get something you need or can use.............


I know what you mean about ebay, I looked on there as it was my first thought but the prices horse tack is selling for is appalling so I'd prefer not to sell on there unless I get desperate for the money.

A swap shop might be a good idea tho. x


----------



## Dennyboy

E-bay is full of [email protected] cheap tack  you have to sieve throughg page of "english" tack,which clearly isn't,and it gets quiet boring 

Do you have a horse/tack auction close by?
We have Melton Mobray and Cambridge horse sales,they are good for selling tack.

I have been cleaning out my garden and tack room, as i am selling my horse,and have found loads of stuff i had forgotten about 

Mel


----------



## Guest

No there aren't any horse sales etc near me. I wish someone would do a horsey bootfair or something like that, I'd do it myself if I had any land but I haven't. x


----------



## crofty

As long as its good quality yeh sell it. We advertise on the nfed website normally


----------



## Moments.Choice

On my website there is a section for to sell 2nd hand tack, its been quite successful. 

Saddles are quite a funny thing to sell, people dont really like buying them on ebay because they are scared of the item arriving in worse shape than advertised or it not fitting right and they are stuck with it.

If you do advertise it on ebay, i suggest a close up photo of a tape measure going from D ring to D ring. Take lots of pictures, if you have a photobucket account (its free if you dont) then you can add the extra photos in the listing for free!


----------



## Guest

thanks. i've sold some of it on ebay as cash on collection. i'll try some websites for the rest.


----------



## equus

Hi there

I live in Dublin, Ireland. My 2 saddles and bridle including elasticated breastplate were stolen from my jeep in my place of work in Blackrock, Dublin. One of the saddles is an Ideal, Black 17", jumping saddle (its called a Gazelle 1550), its very forward cut and pretty much brand new. The saddle no. is 1008 (which is under the girth straps) and is worth 1400 approx. It had my flexi stirrups, girth, black numnahs etc. on it. The Ideal saddle has very padded panels i.e. chunky at the back and was specifically made for my horse as he has high withers and is 17hh! It is a very big, chunky, heavy saddle!

The 2nd saddle is a Black Wintec VSD 17", Saddle No: 741001, it also had cheese-grater stirrups on it as well as my girth and my black numnahs. My bridle is black, full and has brass fittings on it, he also stole the breastplate which was also black. If anybody hears/sees of these 2 saddles being for sale, PLEASE let me know. Can everybody keep a look out for a 2nd hand Ideal or Wintec saddle in their local tack shops. I was told that expensive saddles go straight over to the UK to tack auctions. if anybody attends these tack actions please can u keep a look out for them.

Thanks in advance!
Wintec saddle: 
Ideal saddle: 

Sarah


----------



## handprint

I've just set up a Secondhand Tack Online webpage
It's free to list with a photo, I'm slowly increasing my hits every day. It costs you nothing to post an ad so it my be worth you putting your stuff on there.
The more people that know about it the more chance you have of selling your items.


----------



## Melx

I dont really see the difference in new or second hand tack as long as its good guality and is as descirbed.
I prefer buying second hand saddles as they are a lot more comfortable and the good old english ones last a long time if kept well!!
I am looking for a brown bridle for my tb. Full size and good condition if you have anything for sale along these lines? I recently bought a second hand saddle from my saddler but it is brown and all my other tack is black so need a matching bridle for competitions really!!

Also Preloved is very good, have bought some bits on there and also sold some bits!!


----------

